# Your Dream Reptiles - if you could have it??



## Namn8r (Dec 8, 2009)

My wishlist would be....

Basilisks
Day Geckoes
Anoles
Chameleons
as for snakes wouldnt even know where to begin so many species and so many morphs!

Non reptile

Dendrobates (poison arrow frogs)

And a toucan.. they are freakin awesome!!!!!!!!!1

Cheers

Nam


----------



## Claire (Dec 8, 2009)

... a dinosaur


----------



## Namn8r (Dec 8, 2009)

Claire said:


> ... a dinosaur


 
velociraptor?


----------



## JasonL (Dec 8, 2009)

A woma.


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 8, 2009)

namn8r i see a problem with your list....... no aussies! where are all the aussie animals!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 8, 2009)

Central or spotted military dragon would have to be on my list


----------



## the-lizard-king (Dec 8, 2009)

Namn8r said:


> velociraptor?



john stamos?


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 8, 2009)

eyelash pit viper. gaboon viper. king cobra. diamond rattler. collets. roughy. pied balls. reticulator. perenti. pygmy pythons. vine snake. palm pit viper. maylayan pit viper. temple pit viper. OK ALL PIT VIPERS (including dodge vipers). yellow bellie sea snake. some corn snakes. stevenson banded. some rat snakes. RRB. tipans (inland and coastal). and the list could go on


----------



## lemonz (Dec 8, 2009)

haha jason, woma


----------



## naledge (Dec 8, 2009)

Plumed Basilisk
Orange-Eyed Crocodile Skink
Woma Python
Water Python
Red Tailed Boa
Green Iguana


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 8, 2009)

a gecko a skink a dragon a monitor a pygopd a ven a python a bird a tarantula a scorpion and a centipede


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 8, 2009)

Geezzz this topic hasnt been done 1000,000,000,000,000,000 times


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 8, 2009)

GTP
Albino BHP
Albino Olive
Lace Monitor
Salt Water Croc
Freshwater Croc
Chamelion
Gilla Monster
Oh thats a start theres to many!!:lol:


----------



## NativeScales (Dec 8, 2009)

I want Eyelash Vipers, Gaboon Viper, King Cobra, White Lipped Python & Red Tailed Boas.


----------



## lemonz (Dec 8, 2009)

hahaha mayhe, aye. well, i want a BHP and a GTP PAIR. bout it


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Dec 8, 2009)

Just what is one the NSW reptile and amphibian licence species list. I would like a chameleon if i had to have an exotic. 
Also would like some corroborree frogs.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 8, 2009)

i would love a freshie. i doubt that'll ever happen but.


----------



## jinin (Dec 8, 2009)

GTP
Perentie 
Kimberley Rock Monitor
Orange Thighed Tree Frog


----------



## Weezer (Dec 8, 2009)

Kimodo Dragon
Saltwater Croc over 5 m
King Cobra
Black Mamba
Red Belly Black


----------



## Namn8r (Dec 8, 2009)

Fijiian green Iguanas! 

I dont see why we cant have special permits in a new class for exotics. Especially when so many are endangered we could be helping with captive breeding!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 8, 2009)

jinin said:


> GTP
> Perentie
> Kimberley Rock Monitor
> Orange Thighed Tree Frog


Would love an Qrange Thighed as well!
I guess we will have to settle for red eyes


----------



## Weezer (Dec 8, 2009)

Namn8r said:


> Fijiian green Iguanas!
> 
> I dont see why we cant have special permits in a new class for exotics. Especially when so many are endangered we could be helping with captive breeding!



yeah, or native destruction ! ;0)


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 8, 2009)

a pair of N.amyea and and albino BHB pair


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 8, 2009)

Iv heard that u can get a special permit to keep just about any exotic but u can only have one, u cannot breed it (obviously), and u cannot sell it so if u cant look after it will be destroyed
anyone else heard of this?
Apparently the dept of agriculture handles the permits


----------



## lemonz (Dec 8, 2009)

i'd also like some amaye


----------



## Namn8r (Dec 8, 2009)

Weezer said:


> yeah, or native destruction ! ;0)


 
Common Weezer, 

Given the price of exotics, even if they were available how many people do you think would accidently misplace them or forget to close the enclosure...

I personally think if someone presented a full risk assessment, wrote a policy on allowable species, classified the species and wrote the regulation of the permits etc you could probably get it to get approved, its just our officials dont really care and are too lazy to be concerned with hobbyists.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 8, 2009)

Exotics aren't that expensive
Have u seen how many peeps lose their snakes on here, and there just the ones we hear about


----------



## Holylemon (Dec 8, 2009)

Easy thorny devil ..... wish their diet wasnt such a pain in the ***....


----------



## contos (Dec 8, 2009)

caiman lizard defs


----------



## yommy (Dec 8, 2009)

An albino BHP to pair with an axanthic BHP, then raise those offspring up and pair them up in the hope for that 1 in 16 chance of throwing a pure white BHP.

The ' lucy ' BHP

Now theres a dream python..................


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 8, 2009)

theres a lot I would like, but I couldnt be bothered with, this is all I could be bothered keeping:

NSW Pink tongued skinks

NSW stephens banded' snakes
broad headed snakes
NSW pale headed snakes
Sydney red common death adder
Sydney grey common death adder
Mid north coast NSW common death adders
NSW Red bellied black snakes
NSW Eastern tiger snakes


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 8, 2009)

Gtp and a chameleon


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 8, 2009)

a bandy bandy, and an albino bhp pair.


Will


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 8, 2009)

A single garden skink.


----------



## Kris (Dec 8, 2009)

A Coastal Carpet Python. They are pretty.


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> A single garden skink.


 
what, why not a pair or atleast half a skink? what makes you choose 1 full skink?


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 8, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> what, why not a pair or atleast half a skink? what makes you choose 1 full skink?


 
Well I did find one today that had lost his tail and Ive decided to keep in my new 6 foot enclosure...so I guess I own 3/4 of a skink.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 8, 2009)

definately a crocodile skink ! day geckos and electric blue geckos are good to


----------



## ashisnothereman (Dec 8, 2009)

one of these bad boys!


----------



## morgs202 (Dec 8, 2009)

Komodo dragon. And if dinosaurs are provan to be reptiles, a t-rex


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Well I did find one today that had lost his tail and Ive decided to keep in my new 6 foot enclosure...so I guess I own 3/4 of a skink.


 
that sounds heaps good, I hope that is enough room though.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 8, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> that sounds heaps good, I hope that is enough room though.


 
I'll upgrade him into an 8ft tank when his tail grows back so dont worry


----------



## JasonL (Dec 8, 2009)

Kris said:


> A Coastal Carpet Python. They are pretty.



Natural or retarded version?


----------



## Kris (Dec 8, 2009)

Death Metal head bobbing POS you mean? Nah, a wild type. Not sure if anyone breeds just "Coastal Carpets" anymore. I think they'll be the next big thing......if they can be found. Even the normal looking ones up here throw bloody hypos up here now- unbloodybelievable!!! Do normal Coastal Carpets exist in the wild these days?


----------



## naledge (Dec 8, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Natural or retarded version?



All carpets are ugly so there's no point in even checking if they're retarded.



Kris said:


> Not sure if anyone breeds just "Coastal Carpets" anymore.



Lol I think my brother might xD but I usually walk past them to admire his jungles.

Come to think about it, I'm adding Jungle Python to my list of dream reptiles.


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 8, 2009)

My choich would be the loch ness monster (nessie LOL)


----------



## Kris (Dec 8, 2009)

naledge said:


> Come to think about it, I'm adding Jungle Python to my list of dream reptiles.



Yep, Jungles are the next Albino I say. When I grow up I also want to have a Childrens Python....but only when I grow up.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 8, 2009)

GTP 
Albino BHP 
female Burmese python
komodo dragon


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Dec 8, 2009)

Naledge, there's no need to be rude. You could just not say anything, and let people have their own preferences and respect that.
On another note, I think one of these would be pretty cool. I handled one in canada in a pet shop and they are pretty chilled out. Its a Uromastyx, and they come in so many different colour variations.
http://www.deerfernfarms.com/Uromastyx_Species.htm


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 8, 2009)

A Tegu, A hognose, a RTB, a dwarf retic, a woma, all the antaresia and an axanthic BHP


----------



## kupper (Dec 8, 2009)

Definatly uromastyx retucs and charmeleons , and some garter snakes of all things


----------



## naledge (Dec 8, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> Naledge, there's no need to be rude. You could just not say anything, and let people have their own preferences and respect that.
> On another note, I think one of these would be pretty cool. I handled one in canada in a pet shop and they are pretty chilled out. Its a Uromastyx, and they come in so many different colour variations.
> Deer Fern Farms Uromastyx Species Page



 sorry I really didn't think anyone would take offense to that.


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 8, 2009)

one word

PRASINUS

that is all.


----------



## Tirilia (Dec 8, 2009)

Albino Blue Tongue x Shingleback! 

















photos from - http://www.bluetongueskinks.net/care.htm


----------



## Kris (Dec 8, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Natural or retarded version?




Come to think of it, I know where I could get my hands on some bred from deformed stock.....they be cool :|


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 8, 2009)

if you add amphibians, I want any mixophyes, and some giant burrowing frogs. also want cane toads and chameleons for exotics lol


----------



## Rocket (Dec 9, 2009)

I could really go for one of those King Browns that chase people and attack people through the windows of their cars on dirt roads in the middle of no-where. One of those trained to obey my every command would be rather cool.


----------



## Jakee (Dec 9, 2009)

Alligator Snapping Turtle
Wheatbelt Stimmis
Topaz Womas
Night Tiger BTS


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 9, 2009)

deff a coastal carpet :lol:

but being serious a big olive


----------



## Namn8r (Dec 9, 2009)

ashisnothereman said:


> one of these bad boys!


 
That is a sick RBB!!l Looks tough... wish they were a bit tamer though...minus the venom too...


----------



## Namn8r (Dec 9, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> if you add amphibians, I want any mixophyes, and some giant burrowing frogs. also want cane toads and chameleons for exotics lol


 

Cane Toad? Only thing they are good for is golf practice....


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Namn8r said:


> Cane Toad? Only thing they are good for is golf practice....



they actually don't make a bad pet. easy to look after. good feeders. no really special needs and they can get huge.


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 9, 2009)

one of these!


----------



## dazzarama (Dec 9, 2009)

lace monitor


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 9, 2009)

gota love the gaboon viper. they are one impressive some ofabiach


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 9, 2009)

Lacies
Perenties
Kimberley Rock Monitors
Coastal Taipan
Gaboon Viper
Aussie Greens
Albino Olive
Rough-Scale Python
Scrub Python
RBBS
Chappell Island Tiger Snakes
Hypermelanistic Bluetongues
Albino Bluetongues


----------



## Tinky (Dec 9, 2009)

I really want a Firedrake - (A small flying Dragon about the size of a hound)

_See Raymond E Fiest - Magician_


----------



## reptileKev81 (Dec 9, 2009)

I would have to say the Thorny Devil or a Veiled Chameleon.
They are so cool!


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Dec 9, 2009)

hmmmmm,
panda pied ball python
blue gtp
blue gts
WOMA
albino blood python
gaboon viper 
albino bhp
and last but not least...... albino shingleback pair!


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 9, 2009)

i think a beardie sized t rex... how bloody cool would it be to have real mini dinosaurs... ok i know its not a reptile as such. but still real cool...


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Dec 10, 2009)

pics of my list
woma x ball python aka the wall python




the panda pied ball python




the gaboon viper




the albino black headed python




the albino blood python




the blue green tree snake




the blue chondro




and last but not least albino bluetongue x shingleback


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 10, 2009)

i want a croc x sugar glider


----------



## naledge (Dec 10, 2009)

ecosnake said:


> one of these!



O_____O
That is the coolest looking thing I have ever seen.


----------



## morgs202 (Dec 10, 2009)

Tinky said:


> I really want a Firedrake - (A small flying Dragon about the size of a hound)
> 
> _See Raymond E Fiest - Magician_


 
hahaha! Nice one! Those are awsome books!


----------



## naledge (Dec 10, 2009)

sheldoncy23 said:


> pics of my list
> woma x ball python aka the wall python
> 
> 
> ...



You have amazing taste


----------



## Weezer (Dec 10, 2009)

dtulip10 said:


> they actually don't make a bad pet. easy to look after. good feeders. no really special needs and they can get huge.



plus you can lick 'em and listen to hendrix when you have parties


----------



## Weezer (Dec 10, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> i want a croc x sugar glider



Oh , you mean the Crossum... Yeah, I have one. 

He's not for sale.









A little tricky to wean them off children though. 

Still can't find a female to put this guy over....if anyone has one, PM me and we can go fitty fitty on the offspring. 

Hoping to get some RPM hatchlings next season when I introduce him to my natural integrade GTP Darwin X. And a friend i know has been working on an amazing albino line.


----------



## naledge (Dec 10, 2009)

Weezer said:


> plus you can lick 'em and listen to hendrix when you have parties



legend.


----------



## MA15plus (Dec 10, 2009)

boelen python,my god they are beautiful


----------



## JustinO (Feb 21, 2010)

Coming from North America, I have had the opportunity to keep a few of the species you guys have listed. 

My personal favs: 

Atheris hispida






Red pygmy rattlesnake





Broadbanded Copperhead






western hognose


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 21, 2010)

a lace monitor big enough and smart enough for me to saddle and ride around like a horse. hehe get outta my way car ....*chomp*.... i told you to move!


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 21, 2010)

I had wanted a carpet python from the Flinders Ranges for years, and purchased one of SXR's Gammon Ranges locale specimens back in 2007. Featured below is a hatchie pic of him. Now I want a female to start breeding them!


----------



## Retic (Feb 21, 2010)

Justin, that Atheris hispida is outstanding.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 21, 2010)

I want a GTP of course, a pair of BHP NT locale, bredli pair, and a green iguana...


----------



## JustinO (Feb 21, 2010)

boa said:


> Justin, that Atheris hispida is outstanding.



Thank you! It took me a number of years to find one. Very easy going disposition and an absolute pleasure to keep. It was the snake that made me want to get into keeping hots.


----------



## shane14 (Feb 21, 2010)

a cow n a Woma n Frilly n Ackie n Knobtails


----------



## knightblade (Feb 25, 2010)

*???*

soooo much but i would have to say: green iguana, red kneed tarantula, indian ornamental and suntiger T, def dendrobates except so much work, dwarf caman, burmese python,


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 25, 2010)

boyds forest dragon, frilled lizard, maybe bhp or jungle


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Feb 26, 2010)

Green Tree Python
Pilbara Rock Monitor
Black-Palmed Rock Monitor
Kimberley Rock Monitor
Komodo Dragon
Perentie
White-Lipped Python
Ball Python
Military Dragon
Frilled Lizard
Centralian Blue-tongue
Western Blue-tongue


----------



## dazzarama (Feb 26, 2010)

a reticulated python and bhp


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 26, 2010)

If i could have anything at the moment it would have to be:

Red-tailed boa constrictor (they are just so sexy) 









Ball Python






Plus a B. smithi aka Mexican Red Knee Tarantula would be AWESOME!!


----------



## Bec137 (Feb 26, 2010)

Green tree python





Albino alligator
http://fascinatingly.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/white-albino-gator.jpg

Crocodile monitor
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3435/3357157629_8062622c5e.jpg


----------



## shlanger (Feb 26, 2010)

*Dream Reptile*

_Oxyuranus temporalis!!!_


----------



## D3pro (Feb 26, 2010)

My Dream snakes would be:

-a pair of SXR RPM.
-a pair of Albino Carpets (one blondie and one White Phoenix)
-one GTP

Apart from the GTP, i'll very likely be getting my dream snakes end of next year!!!
Yay snakes!


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 26, 2010)

a snake big enough and smart enough to let me ride it and concquer the world


----------



## D3pro (Feb 26, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> a snake big enough and smart enough to let me ride it and concquer the world



*unzipping noise*
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 26, 2010)

hhmm I have my dream snakes 

Maybe an albino maccy would be nice.


----------



## R3PT1LE (Feb 26, 2010)

If i was allowed & had the room....Huge salt water croc


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 26, 2010)

d3pro said:


> *unzipping noise*
> :lol::lol::lol:


bahahahaha epic!!!


----------



## D3pro (Feb 26, 2010)

R3PT1LE said:


> If i was allowed & had the room....Huge salt water croc



It also helps having extra limbs lol


----------



## ChrisZhang (Feb 26, 2010)

Blue Tree Python
Albino Olive python
Normal Olive python
Albino BHP
Red tailed boa
reticulated python
burmese python
Corn snakes
Woma python
Chameleons
Green Iguana 
Gaboon Viper
definitely a panda pied ball python
? Albino GTP?? 
king baboon tarantula
cobalt blue tarantula
Pure bred Mastif (dog)

and way moree!!!!!


----------



## D3pro (Feb 26, 2010)

I want a canary Python.... I have 10 000 dollars worth of food stamps, PM me lol


----------



## Mitch1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Red Tail Boa
Albino Striped Burmese Python
Ball Python
Snow Corn Snake


----------



## Australis (Mar 1, 2010)

Corn snake, Mascot locale


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 1, 2010)

Australis said:


> Corn snake, Mascot locale



Same
And a trick maccy a trick bredli and a trick bhp also a jag (too bad they are OS)


----------



## Kylerules999 (Mar 27, 2010)

mexican red knee tarantula, galapogas tortoise and a green iguana


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 28, 2010)

jungle python,tristis moniter,lace moniter,bredli,levis,chameleonand ,non reptile... a pet rock and a ecelectus


----------



## snakeman23 (Mar 29, 2010)

A 22 foot Indian king cobra


----------



## jasethenut (Mar 29, 2010)

a bumblebee black head
100% black diamond


----------



## SouthSydney (Mar 30, 2010)

Emerald Monitor aka Wyniss (_Varanus prasinus_) & _Demansia flagellatio_ would have to be on my list...atm... Amongst many other things...


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 30, 2010)

My Dream Reptiles...

Blue phase GTP
Albino Darwin CP
Indigo snake
Diamond python
Also i would love to have a komodo dragon..


----------



## maanz641 (Mar 30, 2010)

albino spotted


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (May 26, 2010)

My list is only half realistic lol

- Eastern Bearded Dragon (I absolutely love them and wished we had them in the states)
- All other Pogona species
- Tuatara
- Thorny Devil
- Desert Horned Lizard aka Horny Toad
- Sailfin Dragon
- Eastern Water Dragon
- Shingleback Skink
- Gila Monster or Beaded Lizard
- Lace Monitor
- Pygmy Goanna
- Perentie
- Australian Frilled Dragon (actually getting one in a couple months CBB in US)
- Boyd's Forest Dragon
- Jacky Lizard
- Merten's Water Monitor

Of course since this is all dreams for me, I would make sure they all had their own temperature controlled rooms too in a big reptile mansion. lol


----------



## chameleonz (May 28, 2010)

A chameleon or thorny devil


----------



## ShadowDragon (May 28, 2010)

I'd LOVE a Thorny Devil! I also love Olives (normal and albino), and I own a normal Olive, so lucky me - I get one of my wishlist animals!


----------



## townsvillepython (May 29, 2010)

A patternless water python


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 29, 2010)

A mated for life pair of Shinglebacks.


----------



## cwtiger (May 29, 2010)

A male Albino Darwin that is what is on my wish list. I just want the one so I can sit and enjoy him every day and night in my loungroom.


----------



## tc2233 (May 29, 2010)

Frilled Neck
Thorny Devil
Fresh Water Crocodile
King Cobra
Green Sea Turtle


----------



## samboslice (Jun 4, 2010)

i want a reticulated python! so badly.
and iguana, the big green ones.


----------



## percey39 (Jun 5, 2010)

all venomous snakes, i have not found one that i dont love yet. Also GTP, african rock python, burmese, green and yellow anacondas, retic, brb, barneck scrub. hmmm the list goes on but you get the idea.


----------



## revan729 (Jun 8, 2010)

black and white tegu


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jun 8, 2010)

every single reptile in the world


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jan 10, 2011)

Chameleons
Ball pythons
Poison dart frogs

=D


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Jan 10, 2011)

i just want one ball python and a Chameleon i know they are already in australia too


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 10, 2011)

A Ninja Turtle


----------



## longqi (Jan 10, 2011)

They just caught two large Gaboon Vipers near Jakarta
Both females
No one has any idea how long they had been wild for
Both were 3metres plus


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jan 10, 2011)

trickedoutz31 said:


> i just want one ball python and a Chameleon i know they are already in australia too


 
haha, same same


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 10, 2011)

Albino BHP, Melanistic Woma and BHP, Piebald Ball Python or Clown morph,Gaboon Viper


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jan 10, 2011)

longqi said:


> They just caught two large Gaboon Vipers near Jakarta
> Both females
> No one has any idea how long they had been wild for
> Both were 3metres plus



They don't grow that large.


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 10, 2011)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> They don't grow that large.



Yeah I thought they maxed out at 6ft


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 10, 2011)

i want SALTIES IN NSW !!!!!! chamleon would be good too! eyelash viper gaboon Viper


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 10, 2011)

longqi said:


> They just caught two large Gaboon Vipers near Jakarta
> Both females
> No one has any idea how long they had been wild for
> Both were 3metres plus


 
Speechless!


----------



## longqi (Jan 10, 2011)

Gaboon Viper is the second longest venomous snake on earth
It is also by far the heaviest

They were brought here for the pet trade about 10 years ago
I will try to find my old photos from Herping West Africa
These things grow massive and King Cobra etc would have no chance


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 10, 2011)

Tuatara.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jan 10, 2011)

l myself would love to own 4 female & 4 male Perentie Monitors, that are all un-related and come from the same region Central Australia.
As long as l have enough space to build 6 large enclosures outdoor and living in the area where they come from natually, so l could keep them outdoor all year around 2 per enclosure, and seperate them if and when l need to.


----------



## Trench (Jan 10, 2011)

I would like a pair of....
Lace monitor
GTP
BHP
Bluie tongues
Shinglebacks
Tuatara
Scrubs
Woma
Jacky dragons
Netted dragons
bearded dragons
Painted dragons
Thorny devils
Freshwater cocs
Tiapans
king browns
Death adders
RBB
Carpet pythons
MD
Water skinks
Frilled lizards
Boyd's forest dragon
Two-lined dragon
Eastern water dragon
Northern leaf-tailed gecko
Ring-tailed gecko
Giant tree gecko
Ocellated velvet gecko
Knob-tailed gecko
Chameleon gecko
Pink-tongued skink
Metallic skink
Western hooded scaly-foot
Burton's snake-lizard
Mertens' water monitor
Perentie
Mangrove monitor
Sand monitor
BTS
GTS
Water python
Krefft's turtle
Long-necked turtle
Saw-shelled turtle
Ball pythons
in a nut shell all living reptile


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jan 10, 2011)

Dumerils Boa
Motley Boa
gater snake
GTP
pewter ball python
Spider-Ball-Python
axanthic ball python
toffee ball python
corn snake
jaguar carpet python
jungle scorpion
Chameleon
*just to name few*


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 11, 2011)

Frilly, Chameleon, Agalachnys callidryas, GTS, Black and White Tegu, Tuatara, Lonesome George...


----------



## jamesn48 (Jan 11, 2011)

A Perentie
And here's a pic of the RTB i used to own.


----------



## sezzle1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Some sort of land tortoise. So cute!


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 4, 2011)

My list is in my Signature there what i really want at the moment.


----------



## Steedzy (Feb 4, 2011)

My top pick would have to be a Panther Chameleon. A few others would include a Green Tree Python, Albino Olive Python Fierce Snake, Yellow Eyelash Viper, Reticulated Python, Amazon Tree Boa, Spitting Cobra, and an "all black" Diamond Python


----------



## ezekiel86 (Feb 4, 2011)

Claire said:


> ... a dinosaur



hahahah gold !

would kill for a YELLOW EYELASH VIPER,,,or would he kill me


----------



## giglamesh (Feb 4, 2011)

Leopold gecko


----------



## Vixen (Feb 4, 2011)

Some form of small land tortoise, a rattlesnake, and a gorgeous RP chocolate brown Proserpine coastal!

Also a lavender albino Retic, but only if they stayed under a metre. :lol::lol:


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh yeah, and a Red Spitting Cobra.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 5, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Oh yeah, and a Red Spitting Cobra.


 
Good luck convincing your parents


----------



## dreamkiller (Feb 5, 2011)

A dragon, like the one off Merlin..(the non-fire breathing variety of course)


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Feb 5, 2011)

Baby Crocodiles and a Malaysian Blue Coral Snake


----------



## krusty (Feb 5, 2011)

burmese,retic's or any thing that grows realy big.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 5, 2011)

JasonL said:


> A woman



The most wanted species of them all...


----------



## Torah (Feb 5, 2011)

m3r's avatar lol but seriously I held this lovely guys Tanami Woma yesterday and yah theyve gotta be the gods n goddess's of pythons I swear she was sooooooooooooo *stunning * , couldnt take my eyes off her............He had a very nice striped tiger jungle too ... *so any of the above mentioned would make me pretty happy*


----------



## ramzee86 (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol Fml i just had a dream that i bought an Albino Olive for $500 and two free green tree pythons. It was from some weird guys house, from what i remember :|


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 5, 2011)

The list goes on and on...

Ball python
Red Tail Boa
Docile Krauss Jungle Carpet Python 
Docile B&W Jungle Carpet Python
Albino Spotted Python
Blood python
Scrub python
Green tree python
Blue Green tree snake
Keelback
Black king snake
Bandy bandy
Topaz woma
Jag
Lace monitor 
Melanistic blue tongue
Albino blue tongue
Western blue tongue
Pink tongue
Patternless pink tongue
Night. Skink
Leucistic bearded dragon
Frilled neck lizard
Freshwater crocodile


----------



## crikey (Feb 5, 2011)

i would love to have a albino and axanthic bhp and breed them together to produce a snow bhp


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh, and a Freshwater Croc, and a GTS, and a Woma


----------



## reptishack101 (Feb 5, 2011)

any thing and every thing


----------



## Crimson (Feb 18, 2011)

Gaboon Viper - Bitis Gabonica 
Such a beautiful snake


----------



## Vixen (Feb 18, 2011)

I now own one of my dream snakes! RP proserpine.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 22, 2011)

A Albino BHP and a Chameleon... god i love them wish i could get one. Look at them.

Ben


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 22, 2011)

liopleurodon


----------



## jace1 (Feb 22, 2011)

albino olive and a freshwater croc.


----------



## saximus (Feb 22, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> liopleurodon


 
Haha this made me laugh. The guys in the office looked at me funny :/


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Namn8r said:


> velociraptor?


 
Clever girl...


----------



## AusConstrictors (Feb 22, 2011)

albino black head python
axanthic black head python
bumble bee black head python
snow black head python
snow eastern bluetongue 
snow carpet python
albino olive python
granite olive python
granite childrens python
piebald spotted python
sunblast stimsons python
albino green tree python
luecistic spotted python
albino spotted python
albino scrub python
jaguar carpet
zebra carpet
super zebra python
super caramel
and the list gos on and on and on and on and on


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 22, 2011)

wheatbelt stimsons
anthill python
Ackie monitor
Boyds dragon
Helmeted geckos
Common Knobtails
Iguana
Chameleon
Green tree frogs 
Scorps


----------



## Tassieherps11 (Feb 22, 2011)

BHP
Pair of GTP
green tree snake (blue form)
Woma
central bluetongue 
blotched bluetongue
Pair of albino bluetongue
hypo 100% het for albino bredl
childrens python
simpson python
she-oak skink
mountain health dragon
lace monitor
storrs monitor
levis geckos
eastern water dragon
Albino green iguana 
red el Salvador iguana 
Madagascar giant chameleon
veiled chameleon
Jacksons chameleon


----------



## sarcastocrat (Feb 24, 2011)

Eyelash viper
King Cobra
Cameleon


----------



## frogboy77 (Feb 24, 2011)

i will always dream of getting a gtp, but never know if i will get one


----------



## gex13 (Apr 12, 2011)

albino bhp
iguana
rough knobtail gecko
red eyed tree frogs
green tree python 
albino corn snake
LEOPARD GECKOS


----------



## aim308 (Apr 12, 2011)

Albino Burmese Python


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 12, 2011)

a caterpilla that loves me


----------



## sookie (Apr 12, 2011)

What will eat a 6ft hubby.he said no to my woma today.......we all know happy wife...happy life.i will get my way eventually,always do (hahahahahahahaha),but right now am peeved off.
What this little girl wants she gets.He should know that by now.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 12, 2011)

sookie said:


> What will eat a 6ft hubby.he said no to my woma today.......we all know happy wife...happy life.i will get my way eventually,always do (hahahahahahahaha),but right now am peeved off.
> What this little girl wants she gets.He should know that by now.


 

Hahahahaahaaa Sookie!!! just get it, you know they're all bluff!!!


----------



## alilhayden (Apr 12, 2011)

chameleons, mackaws (i know birds), iguana, bredli , diamond python , olive pythons and i would LOVE and DIE for a GTP but i cant afford it


----------



## malachi51 (Apr 13, 2011)

a night fury  would love one of those...

but as for real reptiles, an albino death adder would be awesome, and would seriously love a GTP but both are completely out of my reach for like, ever, so at this stage I'll just settle for wanting my stimmie and NOW!!!! LOL
The Perth Zoo had these awesome baby tortoise when I was there in December, about the size of an adult mouse, were just amazing! Would love one of them, if they stayed that size anyway (I think they only ended up being the size of a small dog).


----------



## t.Man (Apr 13, 2011)

Snakes:
Beolens Python
Blue Phase GTP
GTP with blue patches
leucistic Carpet Python
Hypo BHP
High yellow Jungle
Albino Darwin
Gold Jag
and a Carpet python with no markings, just gold base color.

Lizards:
Hypo Blue tongue
Chameleon 
Jewelled Geckos


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 13, 2011)

albino olive
freshwaer croc
rbb
painted turtle (no legal in vic)

Some Ill end up with, some never. Some soon!!


----------



## Torah (Apr 13, 2011)

albino olive , crocodile skink...


----------



## Kyro (Apr 13, 2011)

I have almost everything I want except for a nice pair of green tree pythons & a pair of marbled childrens


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (Apr 14, 2011)

SNAKES I badly wan't a childrens python or one of those green tree snakes just not allowed  
As far as lizards go...
Chameleons i love their hands so much! They're like little gloves  I wish we could have them in Australia!
I would love to have an iguana they're so huge and cool  
A leopard gecko  
Water dragon
Boyd's forest dragon (Spotted one in the daintree once magnificent creatures!) 
like 100000000 more beardies in every colour imaginable  :lol:
Crested Gecko
Frilly
Thorny devil
Central netted dragon
Wouldn't mind a shingleback (but i've heard there bites hurt so much!) 
Really want a legless lizard :lol: 
Red-barred dragon
Monitor
Granite Belt Thick Tailed Gecko (already have normal thickies)

Frogs:
Magnificent tree frog
Green tree frog
REALLY WANT A RETF  
Weird but i want a toad  

I want a tortoise and a pig nosed turtle

Yeah...my wish list is fairly extensive


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 17, 2011)

My list would be Granite Irian Jaya, Zebra Jungle, Woma, Black-headed python, Albino Jag, Diamond Jungle Jag, 
and Gtps. That is about it.


----------



## K3nny (Apr 20, 2011)

NSW stimson's
wheatbelt stimson's
perthensis
prickly knobtails
perhaps a bredli
GTPs
central high yellow/red phase beardies

exotic wise? i'd go for candoia boas (some species a.k.a. viper boas, how can you NOT like that name?)
and the good ol leopard geckos, giant gene

oh well i can dream can't i?


----------



## herpboy33 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pied ball python
Albino Burmese python 
Killerbee ball python
uromastyx
sandfire bearded dragon
Hognose
scaleless corn snake 
eyelash viper
gabboon viper
albino reticulated python


----------



## jacks-pythons (Apr 24, 2011)

komodo dragon would be the bomb. from hatcho to adult so it can be trained like the one at the zoo. awesome.


----------



## longqi (Apr 24, 2011)

I would love the chance to buy some jungles
But can only get Jags over here
I always considered jungles as the ultimate display snake due to their colours and temperament
I know of 2 in Indonesia and offered her a beautiful adult pair of albino burmese but she still wont sell them to me


----------



## BrianC (Jun 2, 2011)

Varanus brevicauda.
Most of my dream reptiles can be bought, but brevicauda will most likely never be available in my country.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jun 3, 2011)

I would kill to have a Gaboon Viper and a Rhino Viper!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 3, 2011)

My dream reptiles are amongst the Australian natives, so there will never be any need to import them ;-)
*Rockhampton downs womas *


----------



## Morelia4life (Jun 6, 2011)

Gaboon Vipers are amazing snakes. I love going to the zoos and just watching them. Their heads are so freaking large, they are so impressive. Whenever I have the time and space for one I might get one. It is scary how easy they are to get over here. All I need is around $150 and I can get one.


----------



## Klaery (Jun 6, 2011)

perentie  One day...


----------



## Imogeon (Jun 7, 2011)

gtp
macaw
cheetah
lion
tiger


----------



## D3pro (Jun 7, 2011)

*Hairy Bush Vipe*r
_Atheris hispida_


----------



## Maximum (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd love to own one of the American Colubrides like the milk, corn or rat snakes. Colours are so vibrant!


----------



## Banjo (Jun 8, 2011)

Jurassic Park with all the dinosurs. 
But Honestly I have always dreamed of owning a reptile park displaying all the Australia reptiles in thier own habitates depicting where they come from, I wouldn't care if I didn't make any money from it, just would be the greatest.



D3pro said:


> *Hairy Bush Vipe*r
> _Atheris hispida_


 
Looks like Oscar off Sesame St. Very cool though.


----------



## Manda1032 (Jun 9, 2011)

he he he Dodge viper! love it.
Chamelions, cornsnakes, emperor scorpions, blue bottle green tarantulas and ball pythons. I'm not too greedy. they are what I cannot have (der) what I can have are BHP's and an olive would be nice thankyou


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jun 9, 2011)

i want balls, every morph i could get and breed them all to make more morphs


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 9, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Jurassic Park with all the dinosurs.
> But Honestly I have always dreamed of owning a reptile park displaying all the Australia reptiles in thier own habitates depicting where they come from, I wouldn't care if I didn't make any money from it, just would be the greatest.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is that a Brazilian hairy bush viper....


----------



## Banjo (Jun 9, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Is that a Brazilian hairy bush viper....



That is what D3pro origanally posted. But it does look insanely cool though.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 9, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Is that a Brazilian hairy bush viper....


 
Apart from the contradiction in terms, I'd need to see a full body shot...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

im not fussy just would like a komodo


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 9, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> i want balls, every morph i could get and breed them all to make more morphs


 
I'm so immature I actually lol'ed at that 

I would love a blood python or red tailed boa.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 9, 2011)

well i would take any Aussie python


----------



## metalboy (Jun 9, 2011)

the only exotic i would want is a burm
man i wanna burm


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think I'm worried about any non-native species, even if I could have things like corns, milks, bloods, balls, etc, I'd still have a strong preference for womas


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm well I do not like most overseas reptiles but Chameleons are pretty awesome I often wish Chameleons were Australian.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 11, 2011)

Emerald Tree Monitor, Green Basilisk, Thorny Devil


----------



## tyson001 (Jun 13, 2011)

argentine black and white tegu or blood python,albino blue toungue


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 13, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Emerald Tree Monitor


These are great, when will the govt. realise they're natives? Haven't they been reported to have lived in the Cape York Peninsula?


----------



## tjm83 (Jun 13, 2011)

i want a perentie but i would happily settle for a lacey, and a fresh water croc

wow i've never seen a bush viper before


----------



## CML88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Pygmy Rattlesnake


----------



## tjm83 (Jun 14, 2011)

D3pro said:


> *Hairy Bush Vipe*r
> _Atheris hispida_


 
that thing is fantastic never seen or heard of it before, i want one now.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 14, 2011)

mine would be a hyper-melenistic darwin , a leucistic MD and 
a carpondro mabey something like these!













Nato


----------



## grizz (Jun 14, 2011)

I got mine yesty!


----------



## nathan.f (Jul 10, 2011)

albino bhp


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well my initial to do list is in my signature, but once that is complete, who knows. I might buy some nice Carpets with morphs, a pair of white Olives and whatever else I want. Oh and then there is the snake breeding biz my mate wants to get us both involved in.


----------



## Shiresnakes (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd love an axantic BHP & albino BHP  ..... I will keep dreaming and one day it might come true!


----------



## Mr_Grey (Jul 10, 2011)

Most pit vipers to name a few
Green Pit Viper
Eyelash Pit Viper
Bamboo Pit Viper
Sumatran Pit Viper
Black-Speckled Palm Pit Viper

Burmese Python
Red Tailed Boa
Reticulator Python
Blue Krait
Indian Cobra

and the aussie ones
Olive Python
Albino Darwin
Central Taipan
Death Adder


----------



## Tildy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Opheodrys vernalis* (Smooth Green Snake) of america - arboreal, dinural and insectivorous (My ultimate I WANT!)
Chameleon
Basilisk
Hypermelanistic Blue Tongues
Albino Blue Tongues
BHP
Night Tiger
Green Tree Snake
GTP
Beardies
Turtles (still deciding which)
Ackie Monitor
Iguana
Red Belly Black
Some of those Pit Vipers look pretty awesome!
I still havent seen all the reptiles on Earth so Im sure this list will increase.


----------

